# McKeen car at the NSRM



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello all, This post is directed to Jerry Barnes who has an impressive looking McKeen car and trailer running on his SCRR, and anyone else who is interested in McKeen cars.
The Nevada State RR museum is near completion of the restoration of the Virginia & Truckee McKeen car #22 built in 1910. It was test run on Oct. 15. Unveiling ceremonies are being discussed and are trying to be scheduled in accordance with the cars' 100th birthday on May 9, 2010. Go to the Friends of the Nevada State RR Museum website for further and updated information. 

http://www.nsrm-friends.org/


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, have read about that, pretty neat, what they've done. Amazing that only one survived.
http://www.nsrm-friends.org/

Few more pix here:
http://blog.bbkld.com/2009/10/19/mckeen-car/ 

Tis a good read.








Guess I need some better pix! It is battery powered with an on/off switch, no RC. Aristo FA truck for power. Made the trailer on
a bobber caboose frame. Bodies from clear plastic, bent over a form in my wife's oven.









Jerry


----------



## undeworldimage (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome work Jerry! I am interested in building a 7/8ths or 12/th scale model Of a McKeen. Due to size, space etc. it will probably be a 31 foot version. Where did you find drawings? Or did you work off of photos?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some info from the UP Museum, now in COuncil Bluffs. But most of the info I got from them is now on the internet, including some plans:
http://www.shiawasseehistory.com/mckeen.html


----------

